# Hoist Lake Trails-Backpacking Trip



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

A few buddies and I are planning on a weekend overnight hike at Hoist Lake over father's day weekend. Does anybody have any insight on this area or neat places to camp. We have never been and were just looking to do a nice weekend trip. We will be sleeping under the stars. Thanks for any info.


----------



## cab n woods (May 4, 2008)

I have a place in that area, think you can thow up a tent any where in the national forest. Take alot of bug spray , and keep food sealed up, bear in that area.


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

Hoist is a great place for a weekend trip. Nice scenery and lots of wildlife. 

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/hmnf/pages/Recreation/huronshores/hs_hoist_trail_map.pdf

There are several nice campsites around Byron lake. Byron, besides being a very attractive little lake, does offer some bass if you like to pack a rod in. I camped here a few years ago around this time and the bugs where not that bad around the lake. 

The site on South Hoist lake is on hill above the lake so there may be a few less bugs. South Hoist gets stocked with trout.

The sites on North Hoist lake are a bit more open so you might have a better view of the sky. They are lower then the South lake site and seem to get more bugs.

As mentioned you can camp anywhere but there are plenty of sites already available close to the lakes (for access to water). 

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the good info were going to give it a shot. hopefully the bugs and weather will cooperate.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

If that is kinda W of Glennie/Alcona our scout troop used to do that trail. Also. it seems water was at a preminum in that area.


----------



## bentherebefore (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got back from a Memorial Day backpacking trip with my nephew. We were out for 4 nights, and although we didn't walk the entire 20 mile+ loops, we did get about 12 miles in. We did camp at Byron Lake and North Hoist Lake. Byron Lake had a few bluegills in it and a good amount of bass. We packed in some small rods and ice fishing reels, and caught some each day we were there. Some were of legal size but we threw them back. Ticks were an issue at Byron, as we had found some on us and in our tents. Take repellant and/or do careful checks. 
They say that N. Hoist is stocked with trout, but all we saw were the ripples on the water of small fish taking in insects. We didn't actually see any fish, small or large, in the lake. 
There are some established sites that have firepits with a grate that moves over the pit. They come in handy with cooking.
Didn't see any bear (they are supposedly there), saw many chipmunks, and a few birds.
Hope u enjoy the trip up there, it really is a quiet area.


----------



## collegehunter (Nov 8, 2004)

Backpacked the trail over Memorial weekend also. Tried to fly fish in South Hoist, a lot of small trout but no takers. Byron lake was nice but there were a lot of other people camping there (due to holiday). There were a lot of ticks out, I mean A LOT! Bug spray and tick checks are a must. No sign of bears but we kept a clean camp. Overall a nice, easy hike but scenery wasn't as great as I expected.


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Had a Good time hiking we left alittle early due to the thunderstorms though. Here's a picture of my bedroom on the lake.


----------

